# how do you know what these ares are



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*• Season dates: *Nov. 17-Dec. 7, 2014 
*• Areas open: *All state and federal lands, including private land leased or managed by the Division, which may be subject to restrictions and closures imposed by administering agencies. 
Dec. 7 on state and federal land across Utah. And private land enrolled in the state's Walk-In Access program is also open to hunting.

Is it all WIA'S


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

The only thing different between the two is the private lands that are not WIA's as far as I can tell. WMA's are still open as well.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like if it ain't one, and it ain't the other, then it ain't open. (Does that make any sense to anybody but me?):grin:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

As I read it, it means private land--unless part of a WIA--closes on the 17th and public lands+ WIAs close the 7th.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Just to be sure- I will call- there is one that has some huns I can hunt- if a pheasant gets up I'd like to know if I'm legal- rather than ( Honey I think we were legal but I see a DWR truck- can you drop that bird behind that stump ?)


----------

